# Any Monadnock instructor's course in Boston?



## Enrique JKD (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi, does any body know about Monadnock instructor's courses in Boston? I'm a Sergeant Major of the Spanish Army, and I'll be in Boston for one month by november. I would like to take adventage of this oportunity to improve my language skills (I really need it!!) and so my professional skills. 
I think that assiting one instrutor course could be very interesting. I'm interested in Monadnock and expandable baton, martial arts (jeet kune do) and military skills.
Thank you in advance and congratulations for this forum.
Enrique, from Spain.


----------

